
Why trust is the next step in the future of AI - rbanffy
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/03/why-trust-is-the-next-step-in-the-future-of-ai/?utm_content=buffer76fb4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
monk_e_boy
When I want to transfer money, I don't want to talk to the bank VAI (voice AI
interface) I want to talk to my personal AI and have that hook into the bank
API.

I don't want to have to chat to 20 or 30 different 'voices' a day, some good,
some bad, some that understand me, some with a tiny vocabulary.

------
gumby
TL;DR: “Sincerity - if you can fake that, you've got it made.” -- George Burns

